# West Park Hospital (11th London County Asylum)



## krela (Nov 23, 2005)

Site of the current New Cottage Hospital, the old West Park Asylum was built finished in 1924 and designed by architect William C Clifford Smith in the colony style.

Again the main hall has suffered from arson attacks, but there's plenty more still standing.

Links
Pictures by Sue Enfys on deviantart

Panoramas on Sub-urban

Floater's site

Chat thread here. Please use for further comments


----------



## James Hall (Feb 5, 2006)

Some interesting/useful related topics:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=618 - "Security at West Park"

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=505 "West Park News"

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249 "Introduction (plus West Park Pics)"


----------



## Major_Tom (Jul 20, 2006)

There _must_ be a tunnel entrance. I did look for one first time I was there, but they were merely manholes. And full of ants. But somewhere on that site there must be a derelict outbuilding or villa with tunnel access .. those subways are so vast and complex, there has to be.


----------



## Simon (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes, there were tunnels. I believe they've been bricked up.

I'm sure there's ways into West Park, but the old and tried method of scrambling through the overgrown undergrowth and finding an open door or window are long gone.

If you do go there, expect to find it frustrating!  

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Pagan (Mar 25, 2007)

these are some piccies from a trip to West Park-hope you like them, i need to get back here but security seems to have gone a bit mental, i got caught last time i tried


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool. When were those pics taken? Last year some time?

JD


----------



## King Al (Mar 26, 2007)

Yer they look good, its been a while since i wandered west park, i can't beleve that padded cell is still there


----------



## Pagan (Mar 26, 2007)

They were taken around autumn 2005 I think-the padded cell was so cool-a definate highlight of the trip


----------



## King Al (Mar 26, 2007)

It’s certainly atmospheric:evil:, I didn’t feel very safe

:icon_evil


----------



## Pagan (Mar 26, 2007)

King Al;11519; said:


> It’s certainly atmospheric:evil:, I didn’t feel very safe
> 
> :icon_evil



ha ha funny as they were supposed to keep the patients safe!


----------



## King Al (Mar 26, 2007)

See now ya gotta be quicker than that to keep up with my dry wit


----------

